# Dilemma.......



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd pick #2


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Waiting for someone to photoshop the limes guy trying to hold all his bindings..

Why not try the NX2-AT's with the Trice? I don't think one day would lower their resale value, would you go for option 3.

All in all, I wouldn't call this a dilemma.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, since I'm not sure how the 14/15 Flow line is going to shake out I have a limited time to pick up another pair of 13/14 RS's if I choose to go that route. If I wait until December and find that the AT's aren't stiff enough the odds of still being able to locate a pair of 13/14 RS's will be greatly diminished - that's my dilemma.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The RS is alive in the NX2 GT Fusion. The "AT" line changed with a nylon heelcup/highback but the RS is the same. The reason for the change in highback for the "AT" was the difference the last couple years between the RS and AT was pretty minimal really. It was primarily in the top panel going from Nylon to Carbon. With the power triangle inherent in all Flow bindings, that made very little difference. So to further distinguish between the two NX2 models they have the base NX2 a nylon heelcup/highback.

The AT's you have will genuinely be fine on EITHER board. Keep those.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Gotcha. 

What size are your AT's? Maybe wanna let go of those for a reasonable price? 

Have tried to get them for me or my brother, but no dice finding them in Scandinavia...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Seems like you prefer flow bindings. I just put some union chargers on my billygoat. I hope i don't break the carbon fiber high backs. If i do maybe i can get union to replace them with the factory highback.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Elektropow said:


> What size are your AT's? Maybe wanna let go of those for a reasonable price?


I think I'm gonna put them on the TRice but I'll let you know if I change my mind.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Woe to those who transfer bindings between boards


----------

